# That painfully cheesy panther video



## habilis (Oct 25, 2003)

http://www.apple.com/macosx/video/
[rant]
What a bunch of overblown hype. Who the hell is this in-your-face geeky coked up rastafarian-wannabe Omar anyway? The interviews with "random customers" are so obviously fake I felt embarassed. There's hardly any real red meat changes between Jag and Panther so Omar, please, take a chill pill and have some peanuts. Pather should have just been called exposé 10.3, since that's the only cool new function. Everything else is fluff. Stuff I've been doing with 3rd party programs for years.
[/rant]


----------



## Giaguara (Oct 25, 2003)

That is cheesy...

Order now! See how your life was soo complicated and how Panther makes your life so happy and easy! All designed to make your life easy.. only from tv shop .. wait, apple store ... call now to order .. wait, click now to order... 

Would Steve have approved that ad? Is Omar the Ethnic Touch to the advertising, with all these white, in shape, professional guys that reperesent the average customers>


----------



## senne (Oct 25, 2003)

Sometimes such videos really work.. I showed it to a friend of mine who wasn't really convinced about Panther, after watching the video he was absolutely sure of buying Panther


----------



## dave17lax (Oct 25, 2003)

Omar is Oprah's technology guru. Teaches the soccer moms what an mp3 is and how easy it is to use a digital camera. Very cheesy, but it does cater to some audience out there....somewhere..

EDIT:  and I think Phil Schiller is the biggest goober alive. Omar and Phil make a great couple!


----------



## Sogni (Oct 25, 2003)

Odd you feel that way...

It's stuff I need vs Jaguar really... 
So what if they are PRO customers? PRO Customers need this stuff without being nickel and dimed by 3rd party apps. Me included!

Not to mention User Switching! I've been waiting for that since day 1!

The video works - and helped with a few people that where already wanting to switch - it just took them over the top! 

Great video from a Pro / Switcher point of view... I guess not so for old Mac home users...


----------



## mightyjlr (Oct 25, 2003)

God Apple.  What were you thinking.  That video is simply an embarrassment.


----------



## Giaguara (Oct 25, 2003)

I can imagine Omar selling well to the soccer mamas. Well... 

User switch? I like it. File wault? I like it. Ichat av? Couldn't there be any more creative way to show ichat av? I saw some deaf guys using that program in the apple store yesterday. They were talking with their hands using isigth and ichat av!!! My mum will love ichat av when she'll try a mac. She is 70 and has never used a computer, is poor  in typing, not very technical person. She likes talking on phone - showing someone like her talking to other less technical gurus, then tech gurus on the other features .. then again, deaf talking via camera, maybe blind or visually impaired talking with microphone with their friends, grandmas talking to their nephew... Mac users are not and need not to be all Hi Class Professional Whites. Maybe these white guys sell on the advertising but I'd love to see something different.

Of the other ads - I think the bes ad of the year was the 12" and 17" powerbooks on the plane. That was hilarious! The other ad of january, the photographer exploring Africa was the only other ad of this year that seemed to have something wrong ("see? I'm white, rich, and have a nice Powerbook and you don't even have pencils or paper..").

mighty - do you really have all those iPods?   Lucky guy!


----------



## Trip (Oct 25, 2003)

Wow, i'm suprised the commercial got this kind of reaction from actual mac users! When I first saw the video I thought "who the crap is that retard?!" but I watched the video a second time and I must say...from a creative standpoint that video is everything Apple is becomming. "Hip" yet still professional.

That video really got me excited for panther too! All those new features are so great! And now they're built into the actual OS! No more running extra programs to unclutter windows, no more logging out of my machine, no more this and that!

You should all be ashamed of yourselves. Apple did a great job with everything...even the video.


----------



## Sogni (Oct 25, 2003)

*Agress with Trip*

Wish they used Phil or one of the other more famus apple guys instead! 

Still don't have Panther - I'll have the mailman's head!


----------



## voice- (Oct 25, 2003)

Phil evidently can't act casual, and the recording artist that just hapened to be there, wasn't he in the PowerBook videos?


----------



## Cat (Oct 25, 2003)

It's targeted at switchers, not at long time users. They wanted to show off, and yes, it was cheesy, just like other infomercials/tell-sell stuff. Hey: they want to sell the product. Not just to geeks and hackers, but to all kinds of people, even people that like cheesy commercials.

... and some parts were well done ... moving exposé at the rhythm of the music was a nice touch ... and the opening and closing animations of the X and the  -logo weren't bad ...


----------



## Sogni (Oct 25, 2003)

I didn't get the feeling that anyone in that commercial just "happened to be there" at all. I thought it was deliberate to show people just how powerful Jaguar is that EVEN a Recording Artist (and whatnot) use it.


----------



## mr. k (Oct 25, 2003)

I really hope this little commercial works to convince my mom to buy panther - because I really do want it.  So Apple - persuade older, not so hip mac users all you want.  And I hope you do a spectacular job of it!


----------



## Giaguara (Oct 25, 2003)

But if they used one or two ... chinese, asian, african, black, anything different, or deaf, blind, elderly non computer-litterate persons to show some MORE uses of the computer wouln't that have been even breater? Ichat with Phil sure is great, I'd love to talk to him, but ... deaf people TALKING with their hands, a grandma who hates computers and can't type fluently who loves iChat av, then .. maybe a black rap artist who makes good music and sells a lot, or an asian film director who does good films and uses macs for editing ... Maybe the touch of just a few more details of showing that EVERY kind of people can enjoy it, so those who make Music or Films (capitalized...) or who just can-t hear or see perfect are as well to enjoy the improvements? 

I must admit .. even the cheesiness apart, it still does look a lot better than any of the M$ videos I've seen!


----------



## ColonelPanic (Oct 25, 2003)

That was embarassing.


----------



## Trip (Oct 25, 2003)

They should have had the host been a scantly dressed 21 year old chick with pink hair. And had the co-host been a well dressed 35 year old business man with combed hair. Or the other way around. Either way...

That would have please almost everybody.


----------



## OmegaMan (Oct 25, 2003)

Well....regardless of the cheesy ads, it's released.

Unless you go to http://www.apple.com/ca (Canada), where it's counting UPWARDS!  I think the webmaster took off early on Friday for the weekend!  *l*


----------



## Urbansory (Oct 26, 2003)

Yea, the commercial is targeted at non mac users, those that use it regularly doesn't need that. It was basically like a spot he would do for the Oprah show, cheesy, yet reaches the point. And in NO way is that hip/ professional, nothing hip about that, it basically... you know, i dunno, it just is there.


habilis  you make it to Legacy Village to the new Apple Store? i wanted to go, traffic was a bit too much for me, kinda pissed, I wanted that t-shirt.


----------



## maclick (Oct 26, 2003)

Something not quite right about that guy.


----------



## Arden (Oct 26, 2003)

I think Omar is the forgotten 6th member of Queer Eye for the Straight Guy... he did the technology consulting, but they dropped him because they didn't need what he offered.  And I think those interviews are as random as QEftSG, too.

But it still showed some of the new features of Panther, and people who know little about computers or who are fed up with Windows are going to see what Panther has to offer and want cool features like FUS and Exposé.  And that's all that really matters.


----------



## hulkaros (Oct 26, 2003)

It's NOT a commercial, ad or something for crying out loud! It's an INTRO video of Panther! So, what the heck is all this fuss about? 

It shows *some* Panther features, it shows some "known" Apple customers, it shows a VERY beautiful Apple Store, it shows almost the same things that Apple shows in their Intro Videos in the past few years from anything PowerBook to the G5! 

It ISN'T a commercial, an Ad or something! It is an intro video of Panther... So there! 

The only thing that is cheesy or embarassing or whatever is the rant that is going on here for a product's intro video! Not to mention that Panther is simply, if not the best, one of the best OS platforms out there, right here, right now!


----------



## voice- (Oct 26, 2003)

Hulk, if they are to make intros, they really shouldn't make the visitors look random, and if they are to make the visitors look random they should have done a better job than they did.
Take a look at the PowerBook intro, we didn't complain about that, did we?


----------



## hulkaros (Oct 26, 2003)

Gimme a break! The only REAL difference between this intro video and all the other before it, it's the place! This simply took place inside an Apple Store! The same happened only in one other intro video: iTunes Music Store and iTunes 4... Come on! Otherwise all the intro videos are almost the same...


----------



## tsizKEIK (Oct 26, 2003)

i watched the video without audio... (my cousin was sleepin and i didnt have any ear plugs.)
anyway... i thought it was a good one. it looked like it included all the important features to attract those who are not sure of upgrading.

the mac users that are a bit more interested.. and with a bit more knowledge on macs... should know for the past few months that panther (just like jaguar) is a MUST-upgrade.
the video covers only a few pros of panther... but its much more than that


----------



## applewhore (Oct 26, 2003)

OmegaMan said:
			
		

> Well....regardless of the cheesy ads, it's released.
> 
> Unless you go to http://www.apple.com/ca (Canada), where it's counting UPWARDS!  I think the webmaster took off early on Friday for the weekend!  *l*



omegaman - that is classic - i thought you were joking when i first saw your posting, (perhaps a piss-take of the Canadians?!) but then checked it out!!!

LOL!!!

Thanks for sharing...


----------



## applewhore (Oct 26, 2003)

voice- said:
			
		

> Hulk, if they are to make intros, they really shouldn't make the visitors look random, and if they are to make the visitors look random they should have done a better job than they did.
> Take a look at the PowerBook intro, we didn't complain about that, did we?



I have to agree with voice...

I don't mind the ad in general (really not sure about Homer (sp?!) though), but the secondary players made it all seem rather home movie-esque with paid actors...

To me it didn't gel as well as anything they've done before - I loved the PB ads when they first came out - not ads as such, but introductions to a great product...

This one didn't do it for me, but, then again, I'm not the target audience I guess!?!  (Not American, for a start!!!)

Still love Panther though!!!


----------



## voice- (Oct 26, 2003)

One more thing, by the way, is that video lieing? He says Exposé shows all the stuff with the touch of one button, then he presse that one button (F9). However, I have the 15" PowerBook, and assuming it's the same as that 17" he has there, I have to hold down (fn) and then press (F9) to get any effect.
This is when using default configuration.

Did he lie?


----------



## Trip (Oct 26, 2003)

Yea, they probably edited the video so he just had to press one button. 

And I have to say when I first saw this INTRO I didn't realize those guys were all told what to say. I thought it was as real as ever!


----------



## fryke (Oct 26, 2003)

Hey, it's just a promo intro video for Panther. Yet, I have to say that I'd like to see one of those where a nice 25 year old tech-savvy woman explains to Omar how you really work on a Mac. ;-)

It's cheesy, yep, but such videos are. However: I like the ones best where Jonathan Ive talks about the ideas behind a product design. Those were the best.


----------



## Giaguara (Oct 26, 2003)

Yea, Ive is cool, he avoids the cheesiness. But he can't beat the big and small guy on the plane with 12" and 17" Powerbooks-ad.


----------



## Urbansory (Oct 26, 2003)

Well the Will Ferrell short was the best. He needs to do another. If he did an iPod ad, dancin' and stuff... I would fall out laughin'.


----------



## tsizKEIK (Oct 26, 2003)

fryke said:
			
		

> However: I like the ones best where Jonathan Ive talks about the ideas behind a product design. Those were the best.



couldnt agree with u anymore


----------



## Scott_Bernard (Oct 26, 2003)

mmmm... it looks that a M$ video showing "you life will be yet more easy" or "macs are easy, sooooooo easy, it is all you need..."
but yes, it sells...


----------



## Scott_Bernard (Oct 26, 2003)

hey, what's next feature in Mac OS X ? a stupid clip, or dog asistant that tells you "what do you whant to do today?" like M$ Office...????!!!!


----------



## Giaguara (Oct 26, 2003)

Awwww!!!

Nice facial expressions ...







And look at the guy on left.


----------



## fryke (Oct 26, 2003)

Wow... Do you think they added Bill Gates on purpose?   

...


----------



## Sogni (Oct 26, 2003)

Whatever.


----------



## mr. k (Oct 26, 2003)

I like it gia...
and Anyone want to throw me more condensed 'panther is good, panther is great' marketing stuff?  still gotta convince the mother that panther is worth one and a third benjamin's.


----------



## dlloyd (Oct 26, 2003)

It's Cheesy, but I think it's supposed to be 
It does it's job.


----------



## Maximus (Oct 27, 2003)

habilis said:
			
		

> http://www.apple.com/macosx/video/
> [rant]
> What a bunch of overblown hype. Who the hell is this in-your-face geeky coked up rastafarian-wannabe Omar anyway? The interviews with "random customers" are so obviously fake I felt embarassed. There's hardly any real red meat changes between Jag and Panther so Omar, please, take a chill pill and have some peanuts. Pather should have just been called exposé 10.3, since that's the only cool new function. Everything else is fluff. Stuff I've been doing with 3rd party programs for years.
> [/rant]



Habilis, I think Omar is the quite successful founder of a number of commercial web sites including BlackPlanet.com.  He has been a fixture in certain tech/commentary circles for years.  It's surprising that you didn't recognize him.  

The "encrypt on the fly" standard, as an integrated feature, will no doubt be very helpful to lots of users who are security conscious, including corporate and academic users.  I'm sure certain government agencies will be very interested.  It's hard to poo poo Panther as fluff.  Very few knowledgeable commentaries are saying that.  The issue really is, will it still, even as great as it is, result in more marketshare.  Those of us who love Apple's products hope so - and yet, of course, the jury is still out.  People usually don't buy the best software, just the package most conveniently bundled with the electronic junk they buy.  It is unfortunate, but true. iPod/iTunes might help in that context, to educate the audience.

Personally, I think news of the Virginia Tech supercomputer, together with many of the incremental improvements in Panther, and the continuing security problems of Microsoft Windows will have an unexpectedly positive impact on the acceptance of Apple's products more broadly into commercial and academic settings.  Apple seems to be hitting on all cylinders as far as I can tell.  There's no time to rest, but they seem to be moving along quite well.


----------



## Giaguara (Oct 27, 2003)

Hey ... seeing Omar is featured in BlackPlanet etc .. that means he considers himself black (well, if he is black, in that case I must be too...) - so, he could potentially be like the star wars kid. Don't talk bad about him, you know he could always say we were racistic.  (wait, I was more complaining about the white guys and said it'd be great if there was, like, some black people..)


----------



## banjo_boy (Oct 27, 2003)

I understand the need for a video like this, but COME ON! I would never put this with the ranks of Swiss, Cheddar, Gouda, etc. Let's try right next to the spray cheese. OK, is was worst than that. Why could apple not get someone that was more like their switch ads, not the flakes that were just salivating to get their "15 minutes". BT? I was waiting for the "The is time on Apple ads when we dance."

And how does Oprah always get into everything! Maybe we can have Dr. Phil do the next video on CPU maintenance.


----------



## dave17lax (Oct 27, 2003)

::ha::       Hah! I don't think that Omar is directly under Oprah's wing, I just know that I have seen him on there. There was an episode where Oprah gave everyone in the audience an Ipod and omar was there to show everyone how cool it is.







My documents, my apps, my idisk - even my cds and dvds. MY STUFF. All the stuff I care about.

Omar is about to pull out his glock against the borg.


----------



## applewhore (Oct 27, 2003)

As they say over here in Thailand - that is one "HANSUM MAN"!!!

or not....


----------



## Trip (Oct 27, 2003)

Sogni said:
			
		

> Whatever.



HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!
Sorry, that HAS to be THE funniest picture I think I have EVER seen!!!


----------



## Giaguara (Oct 27, 2003)

dave17lax said:
			
		

>



Hey ... where is he putting the Pantehr? Did he pay ..?


----------



## applewhore (Oct 27, 2003)

Giaguara said:
			
		

> Hey ... where is he putting the Pantehr? Did he pay ..?



i think he's playing with his nipple!


----------



## dave17lax (Oct 27, 2003)

He may be feeling the empty hole in his wallet after spending $140 for 10.3... (with taxes of course).


----------



## Giaguara (Oct 27, 2003)

Oh, I thought he was trying to find space in his pockets to put the Panther retail box to..


----------



## dave17lax (Oct 27, 2003)

Yeah when I photoshopped his fingers, I was going with him pulling a gun...but for what reason? I like shoplifting panther better.


----------



## RacerX (Oct 28, 2003)

Giaguara said:
			
		

> Awwww!!!
> 
> Nice facial expressions ...



I'm guessing that the director asked him to exaggerate his expressions, the way the movie is put together makes me believe that the person making it didn't quite know what they were doing.

This is likely someone's first (and last) big break.



As for those pictures, they sure make using Panther look painful.


----------



## hulkaros (Oct 28, 2003)

hahahahaha

lol


----------



## Arden (Oct 28, 2003)

I don't think anybody had to tell Omar to exaggerate anything...


----------



## Neal Colingham (Oct 28, 2003)

Infomertials sell, just count the number of unused Nordic tracks, I like the one post about deaf customers using ichat and iSight to communicate in sign  whoever that was needs to write Apple and propose that an add for the power of Apples engineering.

Panther in my opinion is just Friggen great, I can't even compare it to Jaguar.

I'm getting an upgrade card for my 733 and waiting for the G5 second edition.


----------



## Total Konfuzion (Oct 28, 2003)

Did any of you notice one of the customers....just staring at Omars hair? I thought it was hilarious...lmao


----------

